# changing bank account for benefit payments



## Moral Ethos (6 Jun 2008)

What is the procedure where you wish to have the bank account that benefit is paid into changed? Can the local office do this or do you have to contact Dublin? This is illness benefit btw. 

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (6 Jun 2008)

*Re: changing back account for benefit payments*

Contact the Illness Benefit section in Dublin


----------



## Moral Ethos (6 Jun 2008)

*Re: changing back account for benefit payments*

Which method is best, submit details in writing or is phone acceptable?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

I'd imagine that you'd have to put it in writing.


----------



## Moral Ethos (6 Jun 2008)

Thanks very much folks.


----------

